# How time goes by!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

My baby boy is 6 today!! Seems like yesterday when I was holding a small 13 lb. doggie in my arms!! Got him a new toy, a long blue talking lizard.






*8 weeks old, still at the breeders house*











*Now at my house*























*4 months old*











*1 year old*











*The current goofball he is today*











*No I did not put the lizard there*











*His puppy eyes always melt my heart =)*


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Awwww!! Happy Birthday Big Boy!! Rocky sends snowy cold thoughts your way!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello handsome! Happy birthday gorgeous. xxx


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 6th Birthday Aspen!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the handsome boy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and what did you decide to feed him? on this auspicious birthday?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wow time flies!!! happy bday big guy!!! he's beautiful!!

I'm curious too! I think that Kobe beef would be in order for the big 06 no? :lol:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love the floppy puppy ears, so cute and he's grown into quite the handsome dog.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the "Hunk" and MANY more!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

magicre said:


> and what did you decide to feed him? on this auspicious birthday?


Just a chicken drumstick. He hasn't had a bm since yesterday. Oh, and 3 chicken feet.

I didn't want to overdo things now that his digestive system is getting back to normal.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy birthday sweet Aspen! :0)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to Aspen! He is so lucky to have such a wonderful mama!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

happy birthday ... he is super cute


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy birthdayyyyy!  He has the sweetest face!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I love how much their color changes as they grow.


----------

